# Ohio classic for $150, no one has bought this yet??



## partsguy (Apr 28, 2017)

This very nice, original men's bike has been for sale for a long time. At $150 pickup in Ohio, no one has bought it? At least to ride? I'm focused on selling and fixing what I have, but this is very reasonable in my opinion.

It is a 1964 Huffy Monza G.T. in immaculate condition. Only needs a pedal and chain. Those headlights are tough to find intact!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=382062123449


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 28, 2017)

I am a little confused, $150 is the starting bid with 6 days to go.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 28, 2017)

bikecrazy said:


> I am a little confused, $150 is the starting bid with 6 days to go.




It has been re-listed a lot.


----------



## vincev (Apr 28, 2017)

Surprised it has not sold.After all,IT IS a BARN FIND !


----------

